# Help I have got some chicks that I need identify



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

A friend of mine hatched some chicks but he cant remember what breed of eggs he put in. He said he got a mixed bunch. Now that they have hatched he cannot look after them . So I offered to take them as I have raised chicks before and who are still with me. I cannot figure out what they are


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Please help


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

I would really appreciate it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They need a little bit of age on them but a couple look like they're Silkie mix. The blue one especially looks like there is Silkie in there. 

The rest will take a couple of others more familiar with hard feathered breeds. They'll be along to see if they can help you.

Be prepared though, if these are mixed breeds no one will be able to ID them. Your friend would have to tell you what breeds they have that might be the parents.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Cheers hes all sorts pekins frizzles marrans arrucannas sliklies polish etc


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see any frizzled feathers but that doesn't mean the frizzle gene isn't hidden in one of them. 

One of the things they're going to ask about is the combs. That helps some in identification.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

I've attached more.photos to see if that helps


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice job on the pics, now we wait for two or three of the afternoon/evening members to take a look at them.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am not that great with breed ID but I do see at least one little rooster. I'm best with gender 

As I see them, 
top left picture is a rooster
top right picture, obviously, I can't tell gender, wing feather sexing is only accurate on a couple of breeds and at a certain age, these are too old for that.
Pictures 3 and 4 look silkie and appear to be hens
Picture 5 looks like it could be aracauna but since these are mixed breeds, it's hard to tell what they will eventually come to look like. I can't see anything but wing in that picture so I can't tell you gender.
Picture 6 looks like it COULD/MIGHT be a silkie crossed with something else and appears to be a hen
Picture 7 I can't really tell you much of anything from that one.

I'm sorry that I can't be of more help, great pictures though!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I'm not seeing are any top knots of the Sultan or Polish. Isn't that a more dominant gene so there should be some indication?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I saw 3? I think, I'm not sure if they are the same bird but if you scroll up to the original starting post pictures, the first picture of the black and gray has a little top knot going on, then in the last picture of that set there is a top knot in the chick behind the focus chick but I'm not sure if that's the same bird.
Then in the second set of pics, pictures 3 and 4 have top knots but I think they are the same bird, not sure. Might even be the same bird from the original set of pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the one that is probably a Silkie. They get those knots on their heads, (they call it a vault) so do some Polish but I'm looking for the feather topknots.

To clarify, the knot you see is actually the skull.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

aren't they too young to start developing the feather'd portion of the knot?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know. I've never raised them so I don't know if they've got some indicator there right away or not.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was under the impression that was the last thing to feather out but I'm not really familiar with those breeds (silkies, polish, houdans etc) so I could way off base.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Thank you so much at least I've got some indication of what I might have . I guess I have to wait and find out which is the exciting part


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, some additional hard feathers might tell quite a bit more about them.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Hi there I just need help identifying what types of chicks are these now they have grown up a little can anyone help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The last one does look like a Houdan but your other pics are not really showing much of anything. They really need to be on the ground to see the whole bird.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Will these help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like you might have two houdans in there, I have no clue on the light cream and grey color chick. Maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm rethinking the houdan thing. There is another breed that has a top knot and right now I can't think of what that breed is. I need to do some digging.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally found the other breed and with the description they might fit better. Brabanter. They have the dark legs, the crest.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

ooooo that's right! I forgot about those! it does fit


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Oooh nice they look awesome


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I will definitely say not houdans  I breed them! Houdans will also get the extra toes  the middle one looks like a cream legbar cross  not too helpful on the rest but I do agree with robin!


----------

